# Ice on Westwater 1/15/12



## Flohotter (Jun 22, 2010)

Any ice info on Ruby-Horse Thief?


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

i took the train past there yesterday. ice is bad bad. the entire black rocks section is a giant ice bridge. and most of the flat above the takeout is also really ice covered.


----------



## grumpyrafter (Mar 15, 2010)

I had a Permit Saturday and a friend gave me a warning of ice in the Junction area. We came up through Moab, turned at the Bridge to go to Cisco. We than noted lots of ice flows though they did not look to thick so we proceeded to Cisco take out for a look see. Several feet's of ice was extending the ramp. We figured breakfast in Moab sound nice.


----------



## bucket52 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Ice for Sure...*

We drove up to run the Daily over the weekend, and the ice prevented us from attempting it. There was a massive ice blockage about a mile upstream of the BLM Take-Out Beach, and multiple smaller flows that could have become blockages upriver of that...

We were still considering it, taking out at Sandy Beach instead, but the ice at the Hittle Botom Put-in was simply too much...not worth the risk in my opinion. too many things could go wrong for us to consider making the attempt right now. Risk not worth the rewards.

I would imagine Westwater was even worse, though the water is moving in a tighter canyon I bet the lack of sun in there makes for heavy ice.

Would you all say if the Daily is iced over, then Westy above it would be too?

Bucket


----------



## Flohotter (Jun 22, 2010)

> i took the train past there yesterday. ice is bad bad. the entire black rocks section is a giant ice bridge. and most of the flat above the takeout is also really ice covered.


Thanks For the Post!


----------

